
Show HN: A gravitational simulator toy that implements the Barnes-Hut algorithm - voithos
http://skepsi.me/graviton/
======
vortico
The "show quad tree" feature is really neat looking and educational for
showing someone the Barnes-Hut algorithm. Is there a way to create lots of
particles at once? Barnes-Hut isn't really needed until you hit thousands of
particles, so can I create a galaxy of n particles quickly?

~~~
voithos
You can use the "r" hotkey to create a bunch of random particles, but I think
it only creates ~10 at a time (but you can hold the button down). That's a
good idea, though.

